# Spring Beaver



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

A buddy and I found a culvert that a beaver had plugged on his hunting land and it is causing water to get too high on the one side. We unplugged the culvert and set a 330 body grip trap. We put a gate on one side of the culvert and on the other side we put a gate also, but left room for the beaver to get back into the culvert. We place the 330 here almost completely submerged. The trap has gone untouched for about 3 days, is the beaver going to come back? Is there a better setup that what we have? We both have never trapped beaver before, so any suggestions would be great. THANKS!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not sure what state you're in, but here (Indiana) 330's have to be completely submerged under-water to be legal, so be sure you're in accordance with the regulations.

If you "gated" one side of the culvert, how do you know that wasn't the beavers "entry" side? The gate may prevent him from entering the pipe. Also, are you seeing any sign the beaver is in the immediate area?

Not sure if you're able to post them....but pics are always helpful.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Only part of the trap that is out of the water is part of one of the springs. I'm pretty sure in MN the traps need to be completely submerged. We just figured that the side that had the highest water was the side that the beaver was using, also there was a slide going down the bank of the road to that side of the culvert. A few people have told me to try the trap in a narrow part of the channel with a log over it to make sure the beaver dives down. I may try this if this doesn't work. I may have scared the beaver away from the area too, I don't know.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If it were me, I'd adjust the spring to be covered (by water) as well, depending on your CO (and if your regs. state "trap must be completely covered by water", as is does here), you could still be found in violation. I know it's kind of "knit-picking"....lol, but better safe than sorry :wink:

lol, also, your answer to my question (about how you knew which side the beaver was using)....makes me think you know alittle more than you credit yourselves with 

You can try the channel-set, or also setting at the bottom of the slide as you would in the channel. Some beaver seem to get a reputation for being "square-shy", meaning they are hesitant in going thru a square hole, for whatever reason.

Do you have any foothold traps (in the #4-#5 size)? If so, you can try a castor mound set also , which can be done with a 330 as well....I'm just more of a foothold trapper than bodygrips. If you try a foothold set, just be sure it's set on a drowner, and this of course is also dependant on enough water-depth to safely drown a beaver in (3').


----------



## markymark (May 28, 2006)

posting this as a tribute to me and my spring beaver

pretty neat blue trapping hat on my mellon as well-no fur for me thanks-just my tall homie pictured below.


----------

